# [ADSL] Ping works surfing not

## fuge

I've succeded to get my adsl modem up and running I can dial in, etc .. I can also ping for example google. But when I surf with  links2 to a internetadres it DOESN'T work with ip-adres or domainname.  Even emergen fails, he hangs at 0 %.

I use kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 , and for my adsl connection I use eciadsl (http://eciadsl.flashtux.org).

My output for wget:

```
fuge@inetserv fuge $ wget www.google.be

--19:33:07--  http://www.google.be/

           => `index.html'

Resolving proxy.scarlet.be... 195.95.30.141, 195.95.34.7

Connecting to proxy.scarlet.be[195.95.30.141]:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 
```

Then he keeps hanging at awaiting...

My /etc/resolv.conf

```

domain vanpoucke

nameserver 193.74.208.65

nameserver 194.119.228.67

```

My /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

```

----------

## hds

looks like a problem with that proxy.. are you forced by your ISP to use that proxy?

if so, what happens if you neter this proxy in your browser settings?

----------

## fuge

I've tried it this way:

```
root@inetserv fuge # wget -Y off www.google.be

--13:27:05--  http://www.google.be/

           => `index.html'

Resolving www.google.be... 216.239.59.99, 216.239.59.103, 216.239.59.104, ...

Connecting to www.google.be[216.239.59.99]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
```

----------

## hds

 *fuge wrote:*   

> I've tried it this way:
> 
> ```
> root@inetserv fuge # wget -Y off www.google.be
> 
> ...

 

well, if you are forced by your ISP to use that proxy, the above will not work, of course.

hmm, i dont know "eciadsl" - but maybe something is wrong there? are you able to enter your providers proxy in eciadsl ?? (only IF you are forced to use this one - maybe you have a different gateway address available without a proxy)?

----------

## fuge

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *fuge wrote:*   I've tried it this way:
> 
> ```
> root@inetserv fuge # wget -Y off www.google.be
> 
> ...

 

I can't setup a proxy with eciadsl, wel I've tried it with the proxy (/etc/dev.d/99local) but it doesn't help but I DON'T use a gateway Is that a problem then?

----------

## hds

 *fuge wrote:*   

> but it doesn't help but I DON'T use a gateway Is that a problem then?

 

well, you would have to. though, without a gateway you wouldnt be able to ping outside your local lan either..

leaving alone the name server here for now.. but:

if you are able to ping adresses outside your LAN, you should be able to access them via HTTP as well, at least using that IP. that gets me puzzled..

also it gets me puzzled that your ETH0 doesnt use DHCP - but your internal local IP. isnt your DSL modem hooked to eth0? or eth1 at least?

this is the case in germany, might be different in belgium, i dont know ;(

anyway, put your gateway in /etc/conf.d/net and see if that helps.Last edited by hds on Sun May 15, 2005 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fuge,

Everyone uses a gateway. Its the address to which all packets that the kernel cannot route are sent.

It should appear in the output of 

```
route
```

in the line that starts

```
default
```

Its normally the address of the router or next computer towards the internet.

----------

## fuge

so when I don't setup a gateway manualy in /etc/conf.d/net I get one automaticly? or do I need do set one? en witch one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fuge,

If you get your settings automatically, they should include a gateway.

When you are able to ping the outside world, it will be listed in the route command.

You should also get a nameserver automatically, which is needed to resolve names to IP numbers.

It varies from setup to setup but two places to look are /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/ppp/resolv.conf.

The contents may only be present when the link is up.

----------

## fuge

```
root@inetserv fuge # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

ip-212-239-167- *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         ip-212-239-167- 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

----------

## fuge

/etc/resolv.conf gets the right dns'es

/etc/ppo/resolv.con gets them

What could be wrong?  :Sad:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fuge,

Your route outpunt looks right. The internet should work (via ppp0) from that computer.

It may or may not work from other PCs attached to eth0 depending on your iptables set up.

Try 

```
ping 216.239.39.99
```

 and 

```
ping google.com
```

They are both the same place.

Do

```
route -n
```

to get the kernel routing table output as IP addresses and try to ping the IP address that appears as your defualt gateway.

Also try to browse to 

```
http://216.239.39.99:8080
```

Report your findings.

----------

## hds

neddy,

i know you are an expert, but his problem is definetely related to his proxy (demanded by his ISP!)

both of you unfortunately fail to see this?

leave alone DSN for now (not an issue yet)

a) he is able to ping outside OK

b) he is not able to http an IP address

doesnt this ring a bell to you? it should!

read again:

```

Connecting to proxy.scarlet.be[195.95.30.141]:8080... connected. 

```

please realize the 8080! this does not arise from his machine! yes, the ISP sux, though  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hds,

I realise that the proxy may well be the problem and fuge may not have set his browser up properly. Hence the 

```
http://216.239.39.99:8080
```

which should get google.com via the proxy, even if the browser is not set up to use it.

It does look like the real solution is a new ISP. Its really anti-social to enforce the use of a proxy, then not make it transparent.

I didn't see any evidence of name resolution in the thread, hence my request to ping google both by name and IP.

----------

## hds

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It does look like the real solution is a new ISP. Its really anti-social to enforce the use of a proxy, then not make it transparent.
> 
> 

 

this has actutually been the case over here (Germany) until almost everyone complained. well, this is years ago  :Wink: 

OTOH - i have no idea how to fix this doodes problem, seriously!

his problem IS his proxy. and this has to be fixed in is DialUp (handycap -> his ISP)

i am almost sure roaring penguin is able to handle this, though, i never tried it myself using a static proxy. this would envolve portmapping on the long run, and and and..

yeah, better get a new ISP!

----------

## fuge

I've already tried to surf to google's ip adress wich doesn't work either.

Few questions

Could it help to use an ethernet modem?

Why does it work on my current windows server? (were I hoped to run gentoo on instead)

So my proxy doesn't lett me true? for security reasons?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fuge,

I suspect your windows box has the proxy settings entered. You only do that once.

You can do that on Linux too. The 'how' varies from browser to browser.

If you answere the questions I posted further up the thread we can be sure what the problem is (I think).

----------

## fuge

My report:

```

root@inetserv fuge # ping -c 3 216.239.39.99

PING 216.239.39.99 (216.239.39.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.39.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=99.4 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.39.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=98.9 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.39.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=96.9 ms

--- 216.239.39.99 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 96.963/98.448/99.418/1.096 ms

root@inetserv fuge # ping -c 3 google.com

PING google.com (216.239.37.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.37.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=98.4 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.37.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=96.8 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.37.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=104 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 96.819/100.020/104.839/3.477 ms

root@inetserv fuge # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

212.239.167.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         212.239.167.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

root@inetserv fuge # ping -c 3 212.239.167.1

PING 212.239.167.1 (212.239.167.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 212.239.167.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=9.92 ms

64 bytes from 212.239.167.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=8.58 ms

64 bytes from 212.239.167.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=7.55 ms

--- 212.239.167.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 7.555/8.687/9.921/0.968 ms

```

surfing to http://216.239.39.99:8080 failed

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fuge,

hds was right. Its your ISP proxy server thats the problem. I'm surprised that http://216.239.39.99:8080 failed because adding the :8080 is going via the proxy port in your earlier post.

You need to either :-

1) get a new ISP

2) set up your browser to use the ISP provided proxy server.

Name resolution and routing all work well.

Does your ISP block everything else too?

----------

## fuge

Set up browser:

I don't have aan desktop environment and I don't want one on that pc, but I've tried it before to setup proxy.scarlet.be in links2 and that didn't help. 

Something else:

Well emerging doesn't works either it's stays at 0%.

And btw I don't have iptables etc installed yet because I wanted to try first to get a good connection etc...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fuge,

emerge needs to use the internet to get files.

emerge sync, uses rsync protocol 

When emerge gets files it uses http and/or ftp.

You need to get all those protocols working.

Until http:// works, everyhing else will be difficult.

I tried http://195.95.30.141:8080/ and got

```
Forbidden

You were denied access because:

Access denied by access control list. 
```

Does your ISP control access by MAC address ?

So if you connect with different hardware, you have problems like this.

This page (in French, also available in Dutch) http://www.scarlet.be/fr/assistance/adsl/connexion/a147856 suggests that use of the proxy server is optional. I may be mistaken, my French is not good.

Anyway, its about setting up IE for your ISP. The trick is to transfer that to linux.

Is that any help ?

----------

## fuge

Does your ISP control access by MAC address ? I don't think so, btw i always use the same modem just switch it on my gentoo pc. 

I've been searching true that website alot last days I've used the mac installation manual to setup aciadsl and al his settings. Idd use of a proxy is optional I  don't have set it up on my windows server either.  But if I use a proxy or none on this machine i doesn't make a difference.

----------

